# Get the dog involved?



## JakeyPH (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey, Haunt forum!

So happy I stumbled across this forum when searching for some costume ideas for Halloween this year. But don't worry the costume is all sorted and I will be the famous Michael myers himself on the big night.

Anyway, as you guys can see in the title I am looking into getting my Pitbull "Stella" involved this year getting her dressed up in some manner and then out we go to the Parties. First off (This is where I might get a few jumped) what do you guys think about getting a dog "dressed/Done up"? cruel or she might love it as much as we do? Once we have determined the morals I will need a little help or a few ideas of what she could be/do.

I don't want to get into painting her fur or nothing like that just props like the ones I will place in the pictures below, awesome. I have even thought about making some kind of mask for her and a black harness so she can be like the devil dog... just an idea. 

Really looking forward to speaking with you all and seeing what you guys think of the situation and then what ideas you guys can share with me

Cheers

















This actually looks a lot like my girl


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of our neighbors enters her dog in a Halloween costume contest every year. She told us she starts working with the dog about a month ahead of time, getting her used to wearing the costume pieces. Gentle encouragement and treats work well as training aids, although I have to say her dog always has a very resigned look on her face when her owner is showing her off:jol: She accepts it but looks as if she'd rather be rolling in mud.

As long as you're not putting something on the dog that hurts her, it's not cruel any more than having her wear a collar or harness would be.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh if you have a dog and you're into Halloween, you HAVE TO dress up Stella! I concur with Roxy, get your pooch prepped to wear it ahead of time so she's used to wearing something and not trying to knock it off. There are some pretty cool ideas for costumes on the internet. Make sure you post pics!


----------



## JakeyPH (Apr 4, 2017)

It sounds like a slow introduction and plenty of treats is a good place to start, really excited! Now I just have to think of something that won't be to much hassle for her and will go with my Micheal Myers costume. Any ideas guys???


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Saw this on Pinterest and thought of you:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

JakeyPH said:


> It sounds like a slow introduction and plenty of treats is a good place to start, really excited! Now I just have to think of something that won't be to much hassle for her and will go with my Micheal Myers costume. Any ideas guys???


Put her in a little trench coat and she could be Dr. Samuel Loomis


----------



## JakeyPH (Apr 4, 2017)

The Martini dog costume is brilliant! Thanks for sharing.

As of the Doctor costume, I think this will go great with my costume with a little blood here and there. I will have a look online now to see if I can find the right size. If not, I'm sure I could get my mum to put something togeather for me.

When I have had a look through the web I will get back with some of the costumes I come across.

Thanks


----------



## JakeyPH (Apr 4, 2017)

Unfortunately, most of the costumes I keep coming across of for small dogs like Yorkshire terriers as you can see here: https://www.easyprices.com/fashion/dog-doctor-costume-sale

Unless you guys know some specific sites where I could get bigger sized dog costumes, I know it's a long shot. If not, I will be giving my mother a ring and see how she feels about putting me something togeather.


----------



## JakeyPH (Apr 4, 2017)

Sorry about the 1001 messages, but I even did a google search on "Pitbull Halloween costumes" and everything on there looks pretty much homemade.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might be able to find a child's trench coat that would fit a pit bull with minor modifications.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I love the idea! Ive been dressing my dog up for years, but I agree about how difficult it can be to find costumes for pitties and other large breeds. On the bright side, it's only April and you have plenty of time to come up with something! If you or your mom can sew, check out the pattern books at Hobby Lobby or Jo Annes, they have some great ideas!


----------



## CAMILWAMMY (Jul 23, 2019)

I just got a puppy this year and I want to include her so bad! Especially because her birthday is early October. She's small and white so my first thought was to have her be my lamb and I'll be Little Bo Peep. Hopefully I can come up with something more original in future years.


----------

